# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Darm problemen

## floor19

sinds een aantal maanden heb ik erg last van mijn darmen en ook wel wat met mijn maag. heb al maanden diaree vooral sochtend en savond...... gepaard met veel krampen, winderig en opgeblazen gevoel.

wie herkent dit ook ik weet niet meer waar ik het moet zoeken......
heb al een bloed test gedaan daar is niks uit gekomen. ik kan niet meer zo goed tegen melk dus dat drink ik niet meer. maar nog help het niet voor mijn darmen. ik weet het niet meer, wat doen jullie er aan?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb hier ook al maanden last van ... bij mij komt het (hopelijk) door stoppen medicatie...
Zéér vervelend kwaaltje ... STERKTE !!

----------


## floor19

wat voor medicijnen gebruik je?
ik gebruik namelijk ook medicijnen........

dank je wel! jij ook! sterkte

----------


## sietske763

miss een pro bioticum een idee?
schijnt heel goed te zijn,
je kan het kopen bij de drogist en anders wel in een natuur winkel

----------


## Agnes574

Heb OxyContin gebruikt en door dat af te bouwen veel darmproblemen gekregen ...
Nu bezig met een cortisonenkuur welke ook niet helpt om m'n darmen in balans te houden!
Ik gebruik vezels en yakult en dat helpt wel een beetje...

----------

